# Woodworking Bench - Machinist Vise



## johnv51 (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't often use my 4" machinist vise so I hadn't mounted it to the woodworking bench. I found this solution in a magazine (can't remember which one) and it works well.


----------



## Ghidrah (Mar 2, 2010)

I'd never pound on my wood vice


----------



## Cincinnati (May 5, 2010)

*Better Machinist's Vise Option*

John, I agree with Ghidrah on not subjecting my wood vise to the abuse a metal vise gets. However, I would consider mounting it in the T-track on a bench. Or maybe just mount it to a base that can be clamped to the bench top.


----------



## scribbles (Mar 2, 2009)

I have ripped my vice off the bench overworking it a couple times. Great thing about wood is it is easy to fix. Love the idea.


----------

